
“AI bookkeeper” startup that raised $100M and failed used humans instead of AI - ilarum
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidjeans/2020/07/20/scalefactor-raised-100-million-in-a-year-then-blamed-covid-19-for-its-demise-employees-say-it-had-much-bigger-problems
======
teruakohatu
There has been faked AI ever since the invention of the original Mechanical
Turk in 1770.

~~~
tabtab
No wonder my Turk stock took such a hit.

